# Some advice about wigs...... please.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking to buy my third wig now.

The first one was 100% synthetic and the second 50%. 

1. I hate the way the synthetic strands get matted. Any advice on how to straighten out matted synthetic hair?

2. Do wigs fit into the category of "you get what you pay for?"

3. Will a 100% human hair wig not present these kinds of problems?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I still have hair. I count my blessings.

To your answer, take a lady friend (wife) with you to help pick out a good one.
Go online and look for any reviews and tips.

The Typist


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, I would expect the answering posts to number, but few.

I hope, I am wrong.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A friend of mine got alopecia when she was younger. Her hair would fall out in patches over a period of a few months and then would start growing back. This would repeat itself regularly and eventually she started shaving her head completely. 
She had a number of wigs, some were real hair and some were synthetic. She took good care of the real hair wigs because she said that they would last a long time. The synthetic ones didn’t last very long no matter how much care she took with them. 
She embraced her hair loss and had a number of completely different wigs, short, long, curly and also different colors.
Just by googling wigs I see a huge variety of different types and different prices. Maybe if you bought a few different styles it would help. 
I wish you the best of luck in your battle with this terrible disease.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a fam member who wears a wig. In the past, I have worn inexpensive ones when that was fashionable.

Go to the best wig maker you can afford. They are expensive and you do get what you pay for. Human hair with cap construction is usually best. Care is important. You need more than one and a few 'fun' ones can be synthetic--not necessarily custom. Essentially you create a wig wardrobe.

Love that you are going to the source to get advice. Good luck.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know nothing about wigs so I asked my stylist. 100% human hair is the way to go. You get what you pay for is very true in this situation. Re: straightening your synthetic one. Is it heat resistant? Keep heat away if not. It'll melt.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The synthetic strands straighten out somewhat when I wash it and put it under a bonnet hairdryer with some hair oil.

I wouldn't try using a hot element directly on it.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

I had a friend who had Lupus and her hair was thinning badly. She was very conscious of her looks, so she went to some place that custom made wigs for cancer patients and others who were losing their hair. Her base wasn't solid, so it wasn't as hot to wear; her wigs were beautiful and she wore them every day. I have lost touch with her, but I assume she is still wearing them. She paid a lot for each wig.


----------

